# First Responders Fishing Tournament



## npl (Aug 14, 2005)

Go to www.firstrespondersfishingtournament.com to sign up. Last year we had a great turnout, gave away over 100 door prizes and raffle items. Sixty dollar entry fee gets you a shirt, meal from Del Sol resteraunt, all the beer you can drink and a door prize ticket. So far we have 80 hookspit rods, shimano reels, r tic cups for some of the door prizes. For raffle we have an AR 15, 65 quart yeti cooler, 2 day guided port mansfield trip, signed autographed sports memorabilia and tickets to Astros. This year we changed location the Pasadena Convention Center on Fairmont.


----------



## npl (Aug 14, 2005)

bump


----------

